# Genuine GM Cruze "Accessories"



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

cruze fog lamps for $230 before taxes, common now..... 
Not sure how bright these fogs are or how good they are, but in the past i've seen aftermarket kits that are better then OEM go for $100 on average.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

you might be able to find an after market but these are plug and play it comes with a new light switch with the fog light kit and the wiring is there to just plug the fog lights in very easy to do several memebers have done this .


----------

